# Baguette Show at NYC fashion week



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## LemonDrop

just bumping as this is live streaming in 5 minutes on the Fendi website.


----------



## LemonDrop

It’s running late. The live stream is just now up. It’s on their website and YouTube.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hmmmmm any thoughts anyone? I always need to look at the line closeup. However the only bag that caught my eye was the ruby red sequins baguette. The show was a let down to me as I don’t want a hoodie or a hat with a baguette on it. And the tote with the baguette attached to the side seemed very awkward. I wasn’t expecting baguettes to be attached to other items.


----------



## sjunky13

I loved it!! 
I love the Blue, lavender and neon chartreuse. 
I need the baby blue baguette  and the sequins and metallics! 
I wouldn't mind gloves with baguettes on them. Impractical, but so cute. 

There is a Tiffany x Fendi colab with a Tiffany blue Baguette. It is croc I think. 
Any idea of release dates?


----------



## sjunky13

Also nice to see Linda at the end in the Tiffany blue gown. @LemonDrop That ruby red was stunning! I am sure we will see more bags that will make the final cut.


----------



## BreezyE

Does anyone know if SJP shoes were Fendi?


----------



## lizardlife

sjunky13 said:


> I loved it!!
> I love the Blue, lavender and neon chartreuse.
> I need the baby blue baguette  and the sequins and metallics!
> I wouldn't mind gloves with baguettes on them. Impractical, but so cute.
> 
> There is a Tiffany x Fendi colab with a Tiffany blue Baguette. It is croc I think.
> Any idea of release dates?


My SA told me about this yesterday. They said the release will be a lot sooner this time. Expected around November.


----------



## Justforfun123!

Im looking to get one of the really small baguettes because I brought the f/w shorts where you can attach it to a little clip. Whether I get a larger one i think will depend on seeing them in the store. None of the clothing items caught my eye as something I would actually buy though I liked most of the looks. At one point i felt a bit overwhelmed with baguettes, almost comical with so many everywhere


----------



## averagejoe

One of the Baguettes (done in collaboration with Tiffany and Co) is absolutely beautiful (photo from WWD). The creative application of baguette diamonds shows off Tiffany T's in Fendi's FF logo.


----------



## Bumbles

I’m loving this Tiffany nano baguette collab. I can’t wait til it gets launched. November I read? Will definitely get this one.


----------



## tamqnn

Just saw this on the Tiffany website! Hoping this will be a more reasonable price than the crocodile one


----------



## Brigitte031

WOW that bag looks stunning. I love how the hardware on the side says Tiffany. Definitely feels like a very well-done collaboration.


----------



## tamqnn

Tiffany & Co dropped some more pictures on their Instagram page.

Texted my Tiffany&Co SA. There’s not a lot of info yet and no definitive price either. But it’s **estimated** to start at $5k. If it’s $5k for this leather version, then I suppose it kinda makes sense. The regular leather Fendi Baguette is $3290, while the Tiffany T Turquoise Wire Ring is $1950. Though I can’t tell for sure if the 2 “T” on the buckle are turquoise or enamel.


----------



## Leejah

The clothes/accessories didn’t really do it for me. . .  I’m a very basic when it comes to my outfits but I love to have fun with my bags and shoes! Here are a few baguettes that really caught me eye. I know the last white one will not be everyone’s cup of tea but as I big fan of the Marc jacobs tote, I love that this is the baguette version of it. Now I have the “difficult” task of only choosing 2 . . . or 3 .  But I feel like that will be easier when I actually get to see the collection in person. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## A bottle of Red

The Tiffany blue is such a beautiful color!


----------



## sjunky13

I am in LOVE with the Tiffany baguette. Sa said it is coming Spring 2023.


----------



## Bumbles

sjunky13 said:


> I am in LOVE with the Tiffany baguette. Sa said it is coming Spring 2023.


I am very excited and can’t wait. What month are we looking at? I thought someone said November?


----------



## vinotastic

I read yesterday that Tiffany collab will drop in 2023 and the SJP collab November-ish.  Potentially the Marc Jacobs collab before EOY but not confirmed.


----------



## caramelissa

Wow, the Tiffany x Fendi collab is gorgeous!! Have people been pre-ordering with their SAs already?


----------



## maybol

My SA tells me that most of the baguettes will be available for preorder on October 22.


----------



## Home2020

So I contacted my SA at Tiffany and pre-ordered the regular leather bag. 

Apparently there is a whole collection of bigger and smaller bags and charms. An all silver bag (yes, the metal).  And the croc of course. The collection is gorgeous. She sent me pictures. 

I am sure this is just a marketing ploy but I decided to play along. In order to be considered you have to down pay at least half, for the croc full price. But your chances go up when you pay the full price. (hm)

The regular smooth leather costs $5500. I asked for the price of the croc and she was not sure but thought $60000. 

The downpayment is of course refundable. I am sure they are counting on me just buying something else instead if I am not "chosen".


----------



## lesAdrets

Per Cassie Thorpe, the Nano Tiffany with the sterling chain handle will be the same price for both the satin and leather versions. There is also a commenter on this video who, per one of her SAs, the croc Tiffany (with diamonds) is $140K MTO with 12-15 months lead time. Cassie is also hearing the Tiffany collab might drop early 2023 and the Fendi and SJP will be mid-November / early-December 2022, no intel on when the Marc Jacobs collab drops.


----------



## redwings

lesAdrets said:


> Per Cassie Thorpe, the Nano Tiffany with the sterling chain handle will be the same price for both the satin and leather versions. There is also a commenter on this video who, per one of her SAs, the croc Tiffany (with diamonds) is $140K MTO with 12-15 months lead time. Cassie is also hearing the Tiffany collab might drop early 2023 and the Fendi and SJP will be mid-November / early-December 2022, no intel on when the Marc Jacobs collab drops.



Spoke to my SA in Tiffany

Nano Tiff with sterling is around 4.8k AUD
Satin and leather both each around the high 7K AUD mark. 
She showed me a picture of an exclusive only one in the world baguette made out of entire sterling silver - size I don’t know …maybe a minaudière.

Leather Tiffany ordinary sized pre-orders has already filled allocated slots world wide. They are waitlisting now. Satin, still has places.


----------



## Bumbles

redwings said:


> Spoke to my SA in Tiffany
> 
> Nano Tiff with sterling is around 4.8k AUD
> Satin and leather both each around the high 7K AUD mark.
> She showed me a picture of an exclusive only one in the world baguette made out of entire sterling silver - size I don’t know …maybe a minaudière.
> 
> Leather Tiffany ordinary sized pre-orders has already filled allocated slots world wide. They are waitlisting now. Satin, still has places.


Are you getting anything from this collection? Nano baguette x tiffany? The price is wow… thanks for sharing


----------



## redwings

Bumbles said:


> Are you getting anything from this collection? Nano baguette x tiffany? The price is wow… thanks for sharing


I was thinking of it but then... I looked at my clothes and the thought bubble appeared with the words “colour transfer“.


----------



## Leejah

Does anyone have any info in regards to the Marc Jacobs collab ? Like release dates? Thanks in advance !


----------



## kosin30

Does anyone have a Tiffany SA so I can get on waitlist? Can you go thru Fendi SA?


----------



## Home2020

I had paid the full deposit for the regular size in leather a while ago. My SA informed me today that I made the cut and was selected to purchase a bag. She thinks early 2023. 

I am excited. Their marketing trick worked on me.


----------



## lesAdrets

Leejah said:


> Does anyone have any info in regards to the Marc Jacobs collab ? Like release dates? Thanks in advance !


Tomorrow (or today, depending where you are), December 1st


----------

